# Homer Vs Racing Homer & Indian Fantail



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

I have read a lot from this thread, but didnt post much.

I am going to buy a white Homer and Indian fantail

Is there any difference between Homer & Racing homers 
or is good quality homers are called racing homers?

I want to buy good white homers, so should I go for Racing homers or any homers can do?

What are the things I have to look for in Homers?
What are the things I have to look for in Indian fantail?

Is there any link for any standards for these or points to look for?

I am in south India. Is there any breeders.

Tks

Diwa


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There is no difference between a racing pigeon and a homing pigeon, except superior racing ability. All racers are homers, but not all homers are racers (although I'm sure some could be if they were raced!). Think of it like all athletes are still people, although not everyone can run or play as good as pro athletes.

If you are wanting to race the birds, you'll need white racers. If you want them for ceremonial releases or just for fun, then any white homers will do. 

In Indian Fantails, you're looking for a bird who stands straight and not with it's head on its back like the American Fantails. You want a nice full tail that stands up like a turkey's, feathered feet, and a crest on its head. If you're not looking to show the birds, then perfect standards don't really matter. But the important things that set Indian Fantails apart from the other fantail breeds, is the feathered feet AND crest.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks,

So for Homer's how much distance can they come back, and what is the distance for Racer homer.

Can good quality Indian fantail fly freely? does any one fly them, I know they are not good fliers. I dont have any Hawk problem, Only thing is if left freely they have to come back home...

Tks

Diwa


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diwaj said:


> Thanks,
> 
> So for Homer's how much distance can they come back, and what is the distance for Racer homer.
> 
> ...


All pigeons CAN be let out to fly or peck around the loft, but the fantails can not get away very well from a hawk or predator, so most do not let fans out to protect them. you may not see hawks now, but when you get birds they will attracted them. homers/racers can out fly hawks so these are the birds that can be loft flown to get in shape and get savvy. a race bird can come home from 100 to 300 miles some more depending on the strain, homers that are not so good racers, I would say 40 or 50 miles out is most of the time their limit to be safe.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Diwaj, a couple of things which I would like to bring to your notice.

1) There is a completely different terminology when it come to Homers in India, especially South India. Most pet shops and not so expert pigeon breeders call mix breed fancy pigeons as Homers. This terminology is very confusing as you might have also come across some of the colourfull, crested, or foot feathered fancy pigeons (usually cross breeds) termed in general as "Homer" species but does not have any relationship to what actual homing pigeons are.

2) In addition to what Becky has already explained, Fan tails are priced to the higher side depending on the number of feathers which make the tail. The highest species which I have come across is one with about 85 full length tail feathers but I have heard that some breeders in south India (Pollachi, state Tamil Nadu) have Indian Fan Tails with upto 200 tail feathers.

If you are from TamilNadu then I suggest you try excellent breeds in Pollachi, Nilambur ares. I have heard that there are fancy pigeon breeders in Karnataka also but I haven't been successful in locating one.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Sreesh you are rite, I am in Tamilnadu, & as you have mentioned have come across fancy pigeons as Homers.

As of the tail features in Fantails, I was not aware of it, 

Thanks

Diwa


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Spirit Wings,

Isnt 100 km to 300Km normal for any Homers?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

diwaj said:


> Hi Spirit Wings,
> 
> Isnt 100 km to 300Km normal for any Homers?


I really do not know what is normal, but 62 miles for regular homers is doable, just depends on the birds, how fit they are, what kind of breeding they come from, they have to be trained to get fit, so normal for a racing pigeon might not be normal for just a homer that is bred not from racing stock...I do not race so, my homers are not racers, I will only go 40 miles out with them.


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks Spirit wings,

Presently I have a fancy breed, when I bought this (a year ago) I was not aware of pigeons breed, so seeing it, I was attracted to it & I just bought it.

Now I have nearly 15 birds and now I know its not a pure breed, 

So the next time I buy it has to be pure breeds, thats why I want to be aware of the breeds and standards before I buy.

tks

Diwa


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually it doesn't matter if they are pure breeds or not unless you want to participate in a show or something. Personally, I have felt many cross bred fancy pigeons are very adorable and like a different class apart from both breeds, also they are less prone to common diseases which can bring a pedigree breed down, enjoy, pigeons are one of the most beautiful creations of the world :-D


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

I am from bangalore karnataka.....
i have seen awesome fancy breeds here ..... please do not try and fly your fantails..... and be very careful coz they are prone to atttacks from hawks and cats.......... always keep an eye on them if you let them free in the open.....
As far as homers go its mostly show batanga homers that you could get as a pure breed .... they wont do 100s of miles like the others......and you could get the mixed breeds from the shops but i dont advice you breed them .... i have two pairs of mixed homers who i use as foster parents for my croppers......


if you want racing homers that fly for 600+ kms you better find breeders who either import birds from belgium or who have been breeding the indian racing homer with results..... there are a lot of conmen out wanting to make a quuick buck...beware


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Shrees,

Pure breed or not is not a problem as long as we have it,

but when we want to give it to others, due to excess or reduction of breed to accommodate new breeds, then its difficult to give it to others, if its pure breed people will take it, Even pet shops will take pure breeds, if its mixed breed then they talk a lot just to reduce the price.

Another point is, when we say a pure breed, there has been a lot of work/years of time put into it to make it and each breed has its own specialty in performance, colors , pattern, etc.. which I don't want to mix and break it...

Santhosh,

What are the fancy pigeons available in Bangalore, 

Are there any good breeders of Indian fantail & Indian racer homers (I prefer both white) in Bangalore or known to you,

I am attaching my pigeon which I have now, its a mixed breed.

My Fancy Pigeons of mixed breed


Even though my birds are fancy birds they fly for 5 to 10 minutes daily. They don't go out far . They just circle within 100meters from my house and return back, always in my eyesight.


Diwa


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

hi there 
you can get almost any breed of pigeon in bangalore....the market is not very big but it is definitely there.....as for fantails its easy to get good birds with over 70+ tail feathers .......indian fantails are common in bangalore ..... as for american fantails goes it is difficult to find the right standard and even if you do it will cost you a lot...........and for white homers .... you will find them easily at any pet store but be reminded that what you find are mostly show homers .....you cant race them...... they will have all homer qualities but are not race bred...........you wouldnt want to fly them for long distance ......
if you want racing homers ...... its expensive but available......and you got to prove your way up if you want to own the best......


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Santhosh,

Can you tell me the approximate price of Indian fantail & Racing homer( both whites) in bangalore.

Thanks
Diwakar


----------



## santhosh_pigeons (May 29, 2002)

fantails from 2000 to 8000 rs and white homers from 1000 to 3000rs depending oon condition , and who you buy from


----------



## diwaj (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Santhosh,

In my area no one has seen fantail with more than 40+ feathers.
They say they have fantails with 32 to 36 feathers only.

Diwa


----------



## jpsnapdy (Apr 4, 2010)

diwaj said:


> Hi Santhosh,
> 
> In my area no one has seen fantail with more than 40+ feathers.
> They say they have fantails with 32 to 36 feathers only.
> ...


Hi Diwa,
I'm also in S-India. I suggest you start with what you have in your area and get familiar with the birds health, etc. No point wasting money on costly pigeons to lose them to some disease or predator. Like someone already said, fantails are not let out. Build a big aviary they can fly in.
I am not a fan of fancy breeds. I also read your thread about the grizzles. In a year or two, you can send me a message in case you want racers. I'll tell you where you can get some near your place. This community also has valuable info on pigeons' health, etc. Try and go through it.
Yours in the sport,
Jean-Pierre


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

If u have a single loft,then u should either concentrate on a flying breed or a fancy breed...but not both.however,if u have more lofts,then go for whatever breeds u like


----------



## mgjoseph (Jun 9, 2014)

*where to buy Racing Homers in India.*

Go online to "Pigeon Shop India". They sell Racing Homer Youngsters. They claim the birds are European (Belgian) blood line of known racing champions and that the birds come with Pedigrees. But I have not yet got Pedigree Certificate copies for the youngsters they sold to me. They have given me excuse that their office was gutted by fire and there was delay. Thereafter they have maintained silence to my messages and emails. 


Please specifically obtain written confirmation from Pigeon Shop India, before you pay the money in advance. 
I think they are in Pune, India and they will ship the birds to you within India.


----------

